# Echo trimmer runs only on choke



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi guys, I have a newer Ryobi trimmer. It wouldn't idle, so I took off the carb and cleaned it. I assembled it, but now it will only run choked. as soon as I open the choke, it'll run for a few seconds and then die. It's obviously starving for fuel. What can I do? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Turn the low side screw out about 1/2 a turn and it should get you running. After that (with the trimmer running), turn the low side screw in until the engine starts to run rough, then turn the screw back out (while counting the number of turns) until the engine starts to run rough again. Now put the screw in between these two points (turn it back in 1/2 the number of turns you counted).

Now you should have the low side adjusted, but you still need to adjust the high side. Just rev the engine up to full throttle and adjust the high side screw until the engine runs smoothly. When you get to this point, let the engine fall back to idle for a few seconds then rev it quickly. If it tries to bog down when you rev it quickly, turn the low side screw in a little and try to rev it quickly again. Keep doing this until you can rev it without it bogging down.


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

there are two screws...white and red.

I assume white is the low side and red is the high?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The high side is furthest from the cylinder and the low side is closest to the cylinder.


----------

